# New Citizenship Policy for Children of US Citizens born overseas



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

FYI

It will make adoptions and paperwork more complicated for some families of U.S. service members and *as well as citizens who haven't been in the U.S. for a while.
*
https://www.military.com/daily-news/2019/08/28/heres-whos-affected-new-citizenship-policy-children-troops-serving-overseas.html

August 28, 2019 Policy Alert
https://www.uscis.gov/sites/default/files/policymanual/updates/20190828-ResidenceForCitizenship.pdf


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

yup,,saw that on news this morning....happy my sons been here 2.5 yrs now


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Just smuggle them across the Mexico border. Sounds pretty easy from what I am hearing.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The USCIS was slowing down and bottle necking the Immigration system so what happened was that all the offices overseas were brought back to the US and to one centralized location so this mainly affects people who serve in the military holding the green card and not US Citizens, there are many actually I served with several.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> The USCIS was slowing down and bottle necking the Immigration system so what happened was that all the offices overseas were brought back to the US and to one centralized location so this mainly affects people who serve in the military holding the green card and not US Citizens, there are many actually I served with several.


It would have been nice if the article was more specific and explained their statement; _as well as citizens who haven't been in the U.S. for a while._ (were they referring to Expats?)

Reuters & The Taipei Times is reporting The Expat community is unaffected. (below)

The larger US expatriate community is likewise unaffected. Children born overseas to nonmilitary, non-government employee parents still automatically gain US citizenship so long as at least one parent is a US citizen who has previously lived in the US for five years or more.

US limits automatic citizenship for kids of staff sent abroad - Taipei Times


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> It would have been nice if the article was more specific and explained their statement; _as well as citizens who haven't been in the U.S. for a while._ (were they referring to Expats?)
> 
> Reuters & The Taipei Times is reporting The Expat community is unaffected. (below)
> 
> ...


I read all the links. I don't see any change for expats but for the kids of expats, maybe issues in their future. For instance, my kids were born in the Philippines and are U.S. citizens. When they grow up and have their own kids, those kids will not be entitled to citizenship unless one of the parents has lived in the U.S. for 5 years. If my kids are living in the Philippines while they grow up, they won't meet that rule unless they are able to move to the U.S.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

DonAndAbby said:


> .... When they grow up and have their own kids, those kids will not be entitled to citizenship unless one of the parents has lived in the U.S. for 5 years. ....


Just send them to a US collage or university. That should meet the 5 year residency requirement and ensure a quality education.

If not then send them anyway and have them work or send them a couple months before the baby will be born, then the birthright citizenship will kick in.

I would not take a risk of losing the western citizenship for any possible grandchildren. It may come in handy for them some day.


----------

